# Scibor releases new Dwarf models



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Scibor Monstrous Miniatures has released three new 28mm Dwarf models. Each one comes in at $9.10 US and they are fairly nice looking models. May be adding that Standard Bearer to my own army. 










Standard Bearer










Chief of Riff-Raff










Chief of Riff-Raff

Interesting stuff. Enjoy!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

that last guy would be mint for chaos dwarfs


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I only like that last one... but damn, they're some bad paintjobs.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Not the best models ever, but still pretty impressive.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> I only like that last one... but damn, they're some bad paintjobs.


I completely agree. Personally I really like Scibor's sculpts but their fascination with NMM I don't understand.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They're awful. Do not like. Also, my own experience is that Scibor's stuff is very poor quality, with too much work for an average modeller to be worth spending the time over - heavy flash, lots as wastage, and poor detail.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

If I was still collecting my Dwarfs I would buy the standard and the last one, they are nice models, and I really do NOT like GW's dwarf BSB model.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Also, my own experience is that Scibor's stuff is very poor quality, with too much work for an average modeller to be worth spending the time over - heavy flash, lots as wastage, and poor detail.


Really? I have never purchased anything from him but I plan on getting one of the Dwarf Lords on a Bear. I really like the model and I know that others have spoken highly of his stuff.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Might have been that one batch, but they were 6 seperate items, so I don't know why.

THey'll be decent if you put the time into it, but they're nowhere near the standard of GW models, IMHO.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Vaz. I will start small and see if I like the quality.


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Really? I have never purchased anything from him but I plan on getting one of the Dwarf Lords on a Bear. I really like the model and I know that others have spoken highly of his stuff.



That is strange.
I have recently gotten their Chaos Snail-set to add to the Deamonic pool of my Traitor guards, and the only thing about them was a small mould-line, hardly visible and easy to remove if you know how to handle resin.

Apart from that, zilch air-bubbles, no flash whatsoever, nada bendings (as you regularly get with other resin-producing companies). In short, nothing of the problems one easily associates with resin models.

What might be an explanation is if you ordered some older models? Moulds do have a tendency to deteriorate at every re-cast...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the imput Quase. Like I said I plan to get that Dwarf Lord on a bear, we will just see how it looks when it shows up on the doorstep.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It also depends when you got it as well Vaz, if it was shortly after he started making his own models, he was still learning. I am hesitant on getting resin from a new company because of the fact they normally don't have the right equipment like vacuum chambers or even know how to made a mold right.

And damn it Midge, what is it with you and your fucking dwarf fetish. I am shocked you don't have a squats army yet.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, it was about 8 months after he started up I think, mostly Celtic Shields, for, incidentally, a Dwarven Monument for an LGS Albion Campaign rerun.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> And damn it Midge, what is it with you and your fucking dwarf fetish. I am shocked you don't have a squats army yet.


 Too each his own mate don't judge me. I don't have any squats because I am too cheap to pay what folks want for them on ebay.... I wish that GW would bring them back but that is just a pipe dream.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Google space dwarfs. I am sure other companies make em


----------

